# Feeling Alone



## QueenTDG (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone, my name is QueenTDG. I came here looking for help dealing with my marriage.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well don’t you worry honey cause we got all the answers!!!! 😜


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- post when you can. Lots of folks can help out here!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

QueenTDG said:


> Hi everyone, my name is QueenTDG. I came here looking for help dealing with my marriage.


Welcome to TAM @QueenTDG. You came to the right place!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi! How can we help? You are not alone


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. We are here for you.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome !


----------



## PennyLane! (2 mo ago)

Same... If you feel like talking, I am here


----------

